# Worming?



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Does anyone routinely worm their dogs? Sophie's breeder worms monthly and I am wondering if I should also. I never have in the past unless I found a worm :surprise: but will if it's needed and safe..


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I use Heartgard Plus for Molly. I give it to protect her from heartworms but it also works for other types of worms too(roundworm and hookworm). I would not give any other dewormer unless she was diagnosed with something from my vet.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I wouldn't because it can disrupt the bacteria in the gut. Yes heartworm meds already have pesticides in them. I would use a regular probiotic instead.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks. I didn't want to put more chemicals in her body unless needed. We don't really worry about heartworm here (the little bit that has shown up are mainly from dogs who came in from heartworm areas). She does take probiotics already so sounds like we're OK!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Does anyone routinely worm their dogs? Sophie's breeder worms monthly and I am wondering if I should also. I never have in the past unless I found a worm :surprise: but will if it's needed and safe..


I don't worm routinely. I don't like to use ANY chemicals I can avoid. I do have a stool sample checked at least annually, and they are on heartworm meds for the warm half of the year. My understanding is that that also kills other worms, though I'm not sure it kills them all.

Kodi did get round worms once, but it was as a puppy. (it cleared right up with treatment) Since then we've had no problem.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I agree I don't like to use chemicals at all but I know quite a few people who do worm every month so thought maybe I was missing something. I get a fecal done every year also. The only worms I've ever found was years ago with my previous four legged children a couple of times found a tape worm. (ack!) They didn't eat mice so had to come from a flea although I never saw fleas on them. Yuck.


----------

